# Tess Thanks for 12-1/2 Great Years...We Miss You



## kjblur (Dec 22, 2007)

First, thanks to all of you who posted your stories about "getting ready to say goodbye" to your GSD companions, they helped me tremendously and aid in this tough time.
Today after nearly 13 years of looking out for my family and being a loyal companion, we sent Tess to run and frolic in dog heaven.
We purchased Tess from a breeder in Spring Texas one year before my daughter was born, thus she was her life long dog.
Around the beginning of this year Tess had more difficulty with mobility of her back legs, lost weight and lost some eyesight but maintained well in other areas. It was a difficult decision but the right one to send her on to the great beyond. Our vet came to my house this morning with a tech. and performed the procedure. She administered the sedation then the final part to stop her heart. The process was very quick and doing this at home was nice, well as nice as something like this can be. Our vet said they only do this for customers in home 2-3 times a year so that was meaningful to us. If circumstances present themselves next time, I will again choose for the vet to come to my home. It was also good to be able to share this moment with our 3-1/2 year old GSD Astro. He sniffed Tess but did not show any odd behavior. He is a jealous, attention nut so he will not mind being an only dog for a while. Thanks germanshepherds.com for the venue you offer. Thank you Tess for your love.......we will never forget you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tess obviously had a wonderful 13 years. It's so hard to let them go but we know when we do they are no longer hurting and once again running free.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss- there seem to be too many similar stories the past few days. We had our last gsd Omy for 12 years and even though it's been almost two years, I still miss her desperately. Tess put her life in your hands and trusted you to make that decision for her. With time, your hearts will make a place for another


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved Tess. When we lose them, they tear away a huge hunk of our hearts. 

There is an essay called "Living Love" that I find to be of great comfort at this sad time. If you have a chance, google it and perhaps it will help. 

doG speed to the Rainbow Bridge Tess.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tess :hugs: Run free now sweet girl


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. No matter how many years you have them, losing them just hurts so much....please come here often for support and also to spend time with the rest of us...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry you had to put Tess down. she's still watching over you guys


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, it is never easy and you will always thinks of her. One day it will be with a smile and not so many tears. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least you know she is a young spring chicken again running around in heaven. It sounds like your family gave her a great life and loved her so much! Your in my thoughts


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for the loss........I know it must be so painful.....run free Tess


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Your Tess sounds like she was a wonderful blessing in your family. Sorry for you loss.


----------

